

Ask HN: Looking for a print and delivery service with iOS SDK - f3r3nc

We've an iOS app that lets you create arts similar to ASCII art but with fonts and letters (http://fontify.it) and looking for a service (like zazzle or redbubble) that has an iOS library that enables that service inapp.<p>From a user experience perspective:
It would be so much better to buy posters/mugs from the app where it was created than exporting it/putting it on some desktop then go to that website, or first search for it then register, oh no where did I put that file again, ah nevermind.<p>From a business perspective:
Apple doesn't seem to ban apps that sell goods inapp: eBay.
(Maybe both, but ) one of the sites mentioned above sells only on their website even though they let sellers create their own website. I guess this is to upsell by cross promotion ("continue shopping" message + similar products after the purchase).<p>Do you know any quality service that already offers this?<p>or, if any of you reading can do printing/delivery but needs devs we are more than happy to implement it :) 
(should you dislike fontify, think about printing photos =])
======
tomgallard
Hello,

I think we're (<http://www.pwinty.com>) exactly what you're looking for. We're
an API for printing photos and posters.

You call our API, we do the printing and shipping. All the billing, invoicing
and checkout- you deal with.

Not doing mugs yet, but will do soon.

Get in touch via the website and I can send you a copy of the iOS library (its
a bit rough round the edges, but should give you a good headstart).

~~~
f3r3nc
Looks promising.

\- Do you also handle PDF or you prefer rasters?

\- Are you considering handling payments directly from the customers?

Would be so much better w/ payment handling (one lib to integrate). We
wouldn't even mind if the package is arriving with your logo.

~~~
tomgallard
At the moment we only take rasters, not PDFs.

We're not looking at handling the payments directly at the moment, as that
could complicate things quite a bit (we have to store custom pricing for each
merchant and each order etc).

It might be something we look at long-term, but not for now.

~~~
f3r3nc
Customer handling would be a big help for marchants wannabes like us.
Currently we only have the resource to put a lib into our app. We are not sure
how well printing would go

Is there a reason you only do rasters? I've believed that vector graphics is
superior. The printer has problems with the rendering?

